# Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen



## Andreas Miksche (15. Aug. 2010)

Liebes Forum,

wir haben seit Kurzem einen Natur-Schwimmteich und bereits 1 kleines Fröschlein drin.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Wir sind keine Tierhasser, aber unsere Nachbarn haben schon angeklopft und gefragt, was wir zu tun gedenken, wenn die Fröschepopulation zunimmt.

Wir wollen uns einfach mal rechtzeitig erkunden.

Liebe Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

 Andreas

:willkommen im Forum

__ Frösche (die von sich aus einwandern) dürfen aus rechtlicher Sicht nicht einfach so eingefangen werden..das sollte man generel vorher bedenken!

Habe Dein Thema mal verschoben, der Test (falls es einer sein sollte) hat problemlos funktioniert! 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MadDog (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Hallo Andreas und :willkommen

Ich verstehe deine Nachbarn nicht. __ Frösche sind doch was wunderbares. Mein direkter Nachbar schaut jedesmal über den Zaun um "seine Frösche" zu sehen.
Meine Nachbarn sind einfach spitze. Haben mir schon Kois geschenkt und akzeptieren das laute Geplätscher von meinen Filtern. Sind sogar hellauf begeistert - da man dabei gut im Garten ein Nickerchen machen kann

Gruß

Frank


----------



## StefanBO (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Hallo Andreas,

du kommst aus Österreich? Dann ist das ganz einfach. Gib einfach bei Google "schutz vor amphibien in österreich" ein, und du wirst sofort alles wissenswerte finden.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Einfache Lösung:
Frag die Nachbarn, was sie gegen die Singvögel in ihrem Garten zu unternehmen gedenken;
das Gleiche machst du dann mit den Fröschen!

Alternativ könntest du ihnen anbieten, 
zwei mittlere Anakondas im Sommer im Teich unterzubringen.

Ich denke, die werden sich mit dem Froschgesang arrangieren!


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

@ Stefan:
wenn ich "schutz vor amphibien in österreich" kommt "Meinten Sie: schutz für amphibien in österreich?" ....


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Hallo Andreas.

Evtl. ist die von Anja beschriebene Lösung für Euch noch machbar...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=282582#post282582

Ansonsten sieht es rein rechtlich mit dem Umsetzen von Amphibien nicht gut aus = es ist verboten. 
Wir haben seit ca. 1 Woche auch wieder einen kleinen Grünfrosch. Mal sehen, ob er bleibt und wie er sich dann im Frühjahr benimmt.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Hi Dani,


danyvet schrieb:


> @ Stefan:
> wenn ich "schutz vor amphibien in österreich" kommt "Meinten Sie: schutz für amphibien in österreich?" ....


Ach was! [TM]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*



Annett schrieb:


> Wir haben seit ca. 1 Woche auch wieder einen kleinen Grünfrosch. Mal sehen, ob er bleibt und wie er sich dann im Frühjahr benimmt.


Das ist jetzt schon völlig klar:

Wenn´s ein Männchen ist, wird er singen;
wenn´s ein Weibchen ist, 
werden Männchen kommen und die werden singen.

Die Natur besiedelt eben ökologische Nischen,
außer man verhindert es mit Brachialgewalt:
z.B. wasserloser Tümpel als hellblau und seerosengrün geflieste Betonfläche,
der im Übrigen SEHR pflegeleicht und leise ist, 
sowie keine Algenprobleme kennt!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Servus Peter



> z.B. wasserloser Tümpel als hellblau und seerosengrün geflieste Betonfläche,
> der im Übrigen SEHR pflegeleicht und leise ist,
> sowie keine Algenprobleme kennt!



Der war gut 



Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen 

Noch ein Wiener 

Las den Frosch frosch sein ... und erfreue Dich an dem sonoren gequacke 

Den Nachbarn schick einen lieben Gruß von mir und frage Ihn ob er nicht die Vögel abstellen kann, speziell die Türken/Ringeltauben ... die Gurren in der Früh immer so laut und wecken Euch.

Gibts Bilder vom Schwimmteich


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas und :willkommen
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Nachbarn nicht. __ Frösche sind doch was wunderbares. Mein direkter Nachbar schaut jedesmal über den Zaun um "seine Frösche" zu sehen.
> Meine Nachbarn sind einfach spitze. Haben mir schon Kois geschenkt und akzeptieren das laute Geplätscher von meinen Filtern. Sind sogar hellauf begeistert - da man dabei gut im Garten ein Nickerchen machen kann
> ...



Da hast Du aber sehr nette Nachbarn - gratuliere.  
Bei uns ist das leider nicht so. Rechts und links die sind ok, die davor leider nicht. Die stapeln allerlei Gerümpel auf ihrem Balkon, lassen ihr Gestrüpp (__ Efeu etc.) in meine Hecke wachsen, aber das Geplätscher von meinem Filter stört. :smoki


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Hallo

offensichtlich fangen die Nachbarn von Andreas an sich zu munitionieren.



> es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben .....


 Friedrich Schiller oder  war´s Roland Kaiser 

Teich zuschütten !  
__ Raubfische einsetzen
das Gequacke der Nachbarn aushalten 
in Rundumverteidigung gehen
oder
umziehen / auswandern vorzugsweise Kanada 

hat der Nachbar *RA* im Auto-Kennzeichen 

mfG


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Friedrich Schiller oder Roland Kaiser!!!!


----------



## Springmaus (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Hllo,

das war doch Göthe oder nich 

Nur mal so: mein ganzer Teich wir gerade saniert und als ich heute

daran arbeiten wollte hab ich mich tierisch erschrocken hatte nicht damit

gerechnet einen Frosch zu sehen  freue mich riesig darüber !

Und deine Nachbar sollte man doch  da kannst du doch nix dran ändern

Viel Glück


----------



## elkop (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

ich würd mich über jeden frosch freuen, der bei mir einziehen täte. deswegen habe ich  zuerst geglaubt, die überschrift über deinen beitrag ist sarkastisch gemeint


----------



## Dilmun (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

@Andreas

Du siehst schon, in diesem Forum überwiegen die Froschfreunde. 
Ich gehöre auch dazu.

Du bist nicht  der Erste (in diesem Forum) und wirst vermutlich nicht der Letzte sein, der mit naturfeindlichen Nachbarn konfrontiert ist. 

Leider kann ich dir auch keinen vernünftigen Rat geben, wie man sich 
*"Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen"*    kann.

Wenn man diese Aussage genau betrachtet, so könnte man auch sagen: 
"Wie kann man sich vor der Natur schützen". 

Und das geht ja nicht.....Wir alle Leben in und von der Natur. Da läßt sich kein Teil "ausklammern". 

Ich kann dir nur Mut machen. Wenn du dir so einen Teich gebaut hast, in dem Fröschlein gerne leben, dann steh auch dazu. Das ist eine Bereicherung für Wien.


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*



Springmaus schrieb:


> .......
> 
> das war doch Göthe oder nich ........





> Es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben,
> wenn es dem bösen Nachbar nicht gefällt.



*Wilhelm Tell IV, 3* 

schönen Gruß aus Weimar


----------



## Schrat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rechtzeitig vor Fröschen schützen*

Dich kann man angesichts solcher Nachbarn nur bedauern.

Ich wurde von der Nachbarschaft nur mal angesprochen weil sie wissen wollten warum die __ Frösche *nicht* mehr quaken...


----------

